# stride drive app



## Bandit704 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so I used the app,,,did 10 trips, made $67.00. The app showed I drove 84.17 miles, and the total deduction is $45.03. Does that mean I am only going to have to pay taxes on $21.97?? Not to familiar on how this works. I do know we are allowed to deduct 53 cents per mile. Anyone know the answer. Thanks


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes you can deduct even your dead miles between rides. It's the only way driving for Uber is somewhat worthwhile. Not having to pay taxes on a big portion of the money you make, Hope this helped


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't forget you other deductions as well. Stride will walk you through it under expenses. 

Last year my total income was -$2,500


----------



## Bandit704 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you both...much appreciated! !


----------



## Easters (Nov 14, 2017)

For those who use the Stride app, since it automatically takes gas cost into tracking mileage, do you have to upload copies of your gas receipts at all?


----------



## bubba65 (Jul 10, 2017)

do you have to put your phone cost in every month, I use mine half the time for Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I write off half an unlimited plan...


----------

